# Über Browser Land oder Zeitzone abfragen



## blubbbla (20. Juni 2008)

Bekommt man das Land des Useres übder den Browser irgendwie raus ? Sprache lässt sich ja mit dem Navigator Objekt abfragen, aber ich bräuchte noch irgendwie das Land oder auch die Zeitzone


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2008)

Moin,

das Land bekommst du mit JS nicht heraus, das kannst du aber anhand der IP über eine Datenbank wie bspw. GeoIP-Country ermitteln.

Die Zeitzone kannst du per get_timezone_offset() ermitteln.
Diese Methode liefert dir den Unterschied der im Clienten eingestellten Zeitzone zur GMT an... anhand dieser Differenz kannst du dann die Zeitzone ermitteln.


----------

